# GeCHI Weekly Report #2.13

## !equilibrium

Tredicesimo report del 2010 dei GeCHI.

Come al solito, rinnovo l'invito a commentare il thread e ricordo che in fondo sono presenti le referenze per seguire i report tramite RSS.

===

Benvenuti al tredicesimo GeCHI Weekly Report del 2010, il quale fornisce sommari e notizie importanti relative allo sviluppo della distribuzione Gentoo del seguente periodo: 20.03.2010 - 26.03.2010.

[1] Gentoo Stats [EXTRA]

E' in fase di testing il tool sviluppato da Sebastian Pipping per il GSoC 2009, app-admin/gentoo-smolt, tramite il quale è possibile collezionare statistiche dettagliate riguardanti le varie configurazioni delle installazioni Gentoo (sfruttando il progetto Smolt di RedHat).

Lo scopo finale del pacchetto gentoo-smolt è quello di aiutare gli sviluppatori Gentoo a comprendere meglio, tramite l'analisi delle statistiche generate, le reali esigenze degli utenti e definire di conseguenza le priorità di sviluppo di Gentoo. I tipi di informazioni che l'utility è in grado di raccogliere sono molteplici e spaziano dalle flags di compilazione fino ai bus PCI rilevati dal kernel.

Si incoraggia la comunità italiana di Gentoo a testare questo nuovo strumento e riportare gli eventuali problemi/critiche direttamente all'autore o tramite email (sping [at] gentoo.org) o tramite l'apposito thread sul forum internazionale Gentoo:

```
# layman -a sping

# echo "=app-admin/gentoo-smolt-9999 **" &gt;&gt; /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -av gentoo-smolt

# smoltSendProfile --server=http://smolt.hartwork.org:45678
```

Le informazioni raccolte dall'utility possono essere inviate periodicamente tramite cron oppure manualmente tramite gli appositi strumenti a linea di comando. Tutte le informazioni raccolte dall'utility verranno trasformante in comode statistiche consultabili via web (il citato sito web è solo temporaneo per la fase di testing, ma una volta che il tool raggiungerà la maturità ci sarà un apposito sito ufficiale Gentoo, probabilmente stats.gentoo.org o smolt.gentoo.org); le statistiche web non vengono aggiornate in tempo reale, ma ciclicamente ad ogni ora.

Per tutelare la privacy degli utenti è possibile decidere quali tipologie di informazioni può collezionare l'utility e quali no; a tal riguardo si rimanda alla lettura dell'apposita documentazione.

[last rites]

Il Gentoo Tree Cleaning Team segnala che i seguenti pacchetti verranno rimossi dal tree di portage entro 30 giorni:

# Tomáš Chvátal (scarabeus [at] gentoo.org) (22 Mar 2010)

# QA: removal on 22. 5. 2010

# Masked for removal due to major packaging issues

# that were not addressed by maintainers in timely

# manner. See bug #150091.

app-forensics/samhain

# Petteri Räty (betelgeuse [at] gentoo.org) (20 Mar 2010)

# Use the from source dev-java/openjms instead

dev-java/openjms-bin

chi fa uso di uno o più dei pacchetti sopra citati è fortemente incoraggiato a trovare alternative oppure a contribuire al loro mantenimento.

----

Puoi seguire i GeCHI Weekly Report tramite i seguenti canali:

gechi.it RSS Feed;Twitter: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;Identi.ca: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;YouTube: GeCHI Group;FaceBook: GeCHI Group;Digg: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;LinkedIn: GeCHI Group;

----------

## riverdragon

C'è un'imprecisione, la voce in package.keywords va inserita con i due asterischi che seguono in quanto le keywords mancano proprio.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> C'è un'imprecisione, la voce in package.keywords va inserita con i due asterischi che seguono in quanto le keywords mancano proprio.

 

grazie per la segnalazione, hanno cambiato le keywords da quando l'ho installato e non me ne sono accordo.

grazie anche per il report che hai fatto, c'è bisogno di molto testing prima di raggiungere la stabilità del pacchetto.

----------

## darkmanPPT

cambia qualcosa tra i due pacchetti?

```
eix smolt

* app-admin/smolt

     Available versions:  ~1.2 ~1.4 ~1.4.2 ~9999[1] {gtk qt4}

     Homepage:            https://fedorahosted.org/smolt/

     Description:         The Fedora hardware profiler

* app-admin/gentoo-smolt [1]

     Available versions:  **9999 {qt4}

     Homepage:            https://fedorahosted.org/smolt/

     Description:         The Fedora hardware profiler

[1] "sping" /usr/local/portage/layman/sping

```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> cambia qualcosa tra i due pacchetti?

 

ovviamente, sono due software diversi.

il primo è la versione ufficiale di Fedora, il secondo è il fork specifico per Gentoo.

----------

